# Burton hill school MALMESBURY



## jjandellis (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Guy ...... this is an externals only report on a beautiful building which has stood derelict for 5 years .... strangely it remains completely un-vandalised other than a little lead stolen off the roof. it has a magnificent clock tower and beautiful grounds including an ornamental pond... its entrance is guarded by two stone lions and gargoyles sit upon the roof ... I imagine it is equally as beautiful inside ..... I enjoyed a good walk in the grounds and enjoyed a successful visit to Colin`s barn also on the day. I hope the place remains free of chavs as it is very elegant. A little history and news and spme past and present photos.








The Grade II listed former boarding school for students with severe physical and learning disabilities was shut in August 2007 by The Shaftesbury Society, the charity which ran it because of dwindling student numbers.

It went on the market in June 2008 with a £3 million price tag.






The property was built by architect Charles Cockerell, who also designed the Ashmolean Museum in Oxford. It burned down in 1846, leaving a £10,000 repair bill, however, rebuilding began immediately and an extension on the west side, including a ballroom, was added.

Over the years it changed hands many times and, during the Second World War, it was used as a school for evacuees. The last owners, the Shaftsbury Society, bought it for use as the school in 1947.



















































Thanks for looking .x at time of look in the net the property has sold and will soon be developed.


----------



## mj1704 (Mar 7, 2012)

what a great building shame you couldnt get in.but saying that if you could then many would and it wouldnt look so good today,keep up the good work...well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2012)

What a beautiful building,lets hope it stays that way


----------



## jjandellis (Mar 9, 2012)

its strange you say that as i almost felt as if it shouldnt be gotten into, it kinda commanded it in an elegant way......but we all know buildings cant really talk


----------



## smiler (Mar 15, 2012)

Some places you just can’t find a way inside without breaking in and sometimes the building itself compensates for that disappointment.
I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks.


----------

